
Don't Pirate or We'll Mess with Your Connected Thermostats, Warns East Coast ISP - djsumdog
https://www.engadget.com/2018/01/05/pirates-risk-being-left-in-the-cold/
======
jlgaddis
This is just sensationalized clickbait from Engadget.

The ISP didn't say "we'll mess with your connected thermostats" at all.

They did say that they might throttle customers and "that this may affect
other services which you may have connected ... such as ... your thermostat".

I work for an ISP and, upon reading the headline here, I thought, "Wow, that
sounds absurd!" \-- and it _is_ absurd because that's not even close to what
the ISP said.

~~~
dtornabene
Do you expect an ISP to come right out and state something like that? "Thats a
nice thermostat you got there, be a shame if something happened to it.....".

Stating, directly, that throttling a customers internet is going to have an
effect on their thermostat is going to be read a very specific way by those on
the recieving end, and its hard to see how anyone who wrote that would miss
its implication.

~~~
jlgaddis
I didn't read it that way at all. To me, it simply sounds like the ISP is
making sure the customers know all of the details -- including any unintended
side effects they might not have thought about.

------
dahdum
Unless I'm missing something, they wrote an entire article about an ISP
threatening customers for warning customers that throttling may impact remote
access:

"Please be advised that this may affect other services which you may have
connected to your internet service, such as the ability to control your
thermostat remotely or video monitoring services."

I don't like the repeal either, but this is hyperbole.

